# [gtk] Ai je vraiment besoin de gtk 3.0.12 [resolu]

## Biloute

Voilà que je viens de lancer une mise à jour normal du systeme et je vois qu'on a droit l'apparition de gtk3 en stable.

Ai je vraiment besoin de gtk3 surtout si j'utilise pas gnome?

A l'heure actuelle quelles sont les apps qui tournent avec gtk3?

Par exemple firefox.

Pour le moment j'aimerais bien faire sans en masquant gtk3 mais j'ai droit à ce petit message

```
The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-libs/libcanberra-0.28-r5[gtk3], required by x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.5.0, required by virtual/notification-daemon-0[-gnome], required by x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.4, required by sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.32.1-r1, required by gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.7-r1[gdu], required by xfce-base/thunar-1.2.1[dbus,xfce_plugins_trash], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=x11-libs/gtk+-3.0.12 ~amd64

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.
```

----------

## guilc

Bah tu as la réponse : media-libs/libcanberra USE gtk3, tu vires ce USE, il ne voudra plus installer gtk3  :Wink: 

Pour ma part, aucun programme gtk que j'utilise n'est en gtk3...

----------

## Biloute

OK merci

----------

